# Brantford/CAOAC Auction



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Just got back from the Brantford auction. Not much new stuff. Lots of African chiclids went very low prices. One bag caught my eye. It was Pelvicachromis Kribensis but not the regular Krib. The bag had a pair of Nigerian morph. The sellar had a very detailed description of the type of fish in the bag. I Made a note of it and was prepared to bid up to $25 for the bag. When it came up the auctioneer asked for a $5 bid. I put my hand up and to my suprise nobody else bid on this bag of really nice pair of P. Kribensis. So I picked it up real cheap. BUT I felt bad for the seller. That person had made an effort to bag the fish properly ( double bag with Meth B) and a detailed description of the fish.
It just goes to show that many hobbiests do not really know what they are bidding on. Yes all of the regular fish and common chiclids go for $2 a bag. I wonder if it's really worth putting something special in an auction, when most people don't really know what they are biddin on.
Any thoughts on this issue.


----------



## Allan (May 8, 2006)

I understand your concern. Here in Winnipeg we have auctions that give you a chance to clean out your fish room, but also to pass on little treasures like you picked up. I have been on the giving and receiving end of a number of great fish deals. I think that I probably would not have been able to pay retail for such beautiful and well kept fish. It's nice to make good money on a bag of your own fish but I really get pleasure knowing that someone else is enjoying them too.

Anyone else have any thoughts?

Al


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Moon, great observation on Club Auctions. I am always surprised on how much or how little bags go for.

I was there as well and I seen a bag of java moss go for $8 

I seen some Marble crayfish and have always been kind of interested in getting one and was waiting for them to come up for auction. The first one was sold for $24 I stopped bidding at $9. I was kind of disappointed and waited over an hour for the next one to come up and I was trying to talk myself into paying $20 for it. I did get it but paid $10 and if I stayed till the end I may have gotten one of the remaining ones for less than $9.

I also bought 3 bags of Chilatherina bleheri Rainbows, first bag of 6 cost me $14 the next bag of 5 cost $9 and the last bag of 5 cost me $5 so how does that make sense?

I think the biggest issue is that most people (including Myself) have no idea what some fish are or even worth. 

I also think that most of the time you can't hear the Auctioneer or he can't explain or pronounce what the fish is so people in the crowd have no idea what they are bidding on half the time.

Another issue, it depends on who is there and what they are looking for.
example: 2 years ago I wanted Frontosa and they were selling at auctions for around $10 a fish (under 2 inches) . Today I have no interest in Frontosa and they were selling for $5 a fish (under 2 inches).

Plus at the beginning of auctions bags go cheap and at the end of the auction the same.

I have tried to suggest to clubs to have a big screen setup and have a laptop with pictures of the fish that is being auctioned off. then it will allow more people to see what the drab little fry will look like when they grow up or even know what they maybe bidding on.

I think tables like the reptile expo would work better. The sellers could put prices on the fish or item and people could take a look and buy it is interested or pass if not. The seller could explain the fish and give tips on breeding, feeding and even give out contact information so if they run out of that fish they can contact people when more are available.

This would also allow people to bring more expensive fish and demand a higher price and only sell it to people willing to pay their price so they do not get cheated.

LFS could also be involved if they would like and bring some stock to sell as well as get their name out there so the public knows the type and quality of fish they sell. Same with small breeders.

Just my thought


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

What I have seen sometimes with pricy items is a starting bid price. Like let's say you are selling something and you want at least $10, then the auction will start at that amount. In this case, you get at least a minimum amount and if it goes higher than that (if there are people who really know what they are buying), then it's your gain.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The majority of people at the auctions go to many and know what the fish are. The serious buyers peruse the tables before the auction and write down the bag and lot number of the bags they are interested in. At last years DRAS auction there was a couple bidding on every bag of nice swordtails that came up paying over $35 a pair for one bag. Frank Ng had a pile of very nice bettas in the auction, including his card in the bag, some going for only a buck. So, every auction is different, but you see the same faces at most of them. Sellers tables wouldn't work as it would mean taking unsold fish home. At the end of the day unsold fish would still be sold off cheaply, and you would need far more space to hold that type of sale. It would not have the same draw as an auction; people go to auctions hoping to get good deals, not pay retail prices. Occasionally, you will see fish that aren't often seen in retail establishments, and these may or may not command a high price.
I agree with Allan about the redistribution of fish to other hobbyists.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

TBemba said:


> Moon, great observation on Club Auctions. I am always surprised on how much or how little bags go for.
> 
> I was there as well and I seen a bag of java moss go for $8
> 
> ...


It's interesting that you were responding to my post back in 2007 about the Brantford auction. I was at this years auction yesterday. I was looking for Apistos and there were none. I did get some Badis badis fry and a nice green terror. These were way at the back. I paid a $1 each to move them up. Got both bags and left around 1:00 PM. I didn't want to stay for the whole auction because there was nothing that i wanted.
I go to most of the auctions to support the clubs and to meet other hobbyists. It's nice to see old buddies.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

You missed the triple reds apistos

There were on one of the second to last tables. I didn`t stay to the end so I have no idea what they went for....

hmm.... I thought it was a recent post..


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

A. Caucatoides are too common now. I am looking some some not too common.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I picked up 3 pairs of pandua apistogramma, 2 pairs of Inka`s and a pair of red face apistos they were just found. but the male died on me 2 weeks ago.

I got them for Oliver (below water) I also got some of the New Purple apistos for someone in Kitchener.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

That's really interesting. Got any pics?
I tried Panduru's a few years back. Couldn't keep them alive for any length of time. The females got pop eye and did not respond to any treatment. Would love to see some of the new ones that you have.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I will try to get some pics but I am not that good with a camera. Most of my pictures come out poorly. They are all really healthy and doing well fingers crossed. But I have not seen any breeding activity yet.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

My brother and I were at this auction as well. I took nothing home, but he picked up some Cryptoheros myrnae on the cheap. There wasn't much there that interested me.
I have to agree with Bill in that the majority of people know what they're bidding on and have a good handle on the prices, but where there is no interest there are no sales. I usually do pretty well at the auctions, I've picked up tons of nice fish that I found interesting like lampeyes, rice fish and chromides that no one even bothered bidding me up on.
Last year at DRAS people were going crazy over angels, swordtails and anubias. I picked up a bag of dwarf hair grass for a buck and a bag of phoenix moss for a buck as well. You can just never tell what people will be interested in at a given auction in a given year.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Some pics


----------

